# Any meetups in Northern Virgnia



## alece (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to the IBS Self Help and Support Group site and was wondering if they are currently in meetups being held in the Northern Virginia area. Thanks







Alece


----------



## zetagray (Aug 14, 2015)

I have really bad body odor and would like to meet some friends who also have body odor my email is [email protected]


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

alece said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the IBS Self Help and Support Group site and was wondering if they are currently in meetups being held in the Northern Virginia area. Thanks
> 
> ...


Have you found anything? I'm also in NoVA.


----------



## Ofcbarbrady (Mar 16, 2016)

I know this posting is a bit old -- but any update ???


----------

